# Hack job heater blowes up



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

HO had a handyhack install a homecheapo 40 gal lowboy back in late 2006. Well he moved the new heater out of the mobile home closet and into an attached shed. Trouble is he used the existing 20A breaker and extended the 12/2 NM cable for the new 4500watt heater. This is the result:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

new heater


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Lets Blow something up together."

Couldnt be any clearer on the install on that one!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Man some people got lucky one that one. What dummies. This cpvc pipe was weaker than the cpvc male adapers used here on the cold water. As you can see the pipe broke before the threads did.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I would be talkin about chepodepot and then install thatAtleast the G.E is made by Rheem. 
Hey it looks like you left the 12 ga wire? If so I guess you changed the elements to a lower wattage.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The last 4-5 heaters that I have replaced that were less than 6 years old were all made by Rheem. Rheem is not the same company they used to be.



TheMaster said:


> I would be talkin about chepodepot and then install thatAtleast the G.E is made by Rheem.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Well premier's the same as its always been...a POS.:laughing: Take a poll and see what the majority think,I dont think I'm the lone wolf on this one. I realize that a H.O. cant price shop it tho so:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Are the T&P and expansion valve drains tied together?

Do the restrictive fittings on the drain meet code?

It's definitely better than it was.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, and yes.

In Florida, the code has been interpreted to mean that the fittings can not be smaller than the actual orifice of the T/P valve.

The TXV can be tied into the T/P drain. The logic is that the TXV will run the water bill up if it fails and the HO will call a plumber to find the "leak". At that point the TXV gets replaced. There is no harm in a dripping TXV.

There are thousands of heaters installed just like that in Florida and have been doing so for many years without incident.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I would be talkin about chepodepot and then install thatAtleast the G.E is made by Rheem.
> Hey it looks like you left the 12 ga wire? If so I guess you changed the elements to a lower wattage.


 Looks like he did and wrote it on the jacket.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I put warnings next to the elements to only use 3500W elements. I also scratched out the "4500" on the tag and wrote in 3500 next to it. You can never assume that the next guy will know his head from his head from his butt and put in the right wattage.


----------

